# Baltic Aquascaphe GMT vs Yema GMT



## george_belaf (Oct 3, 2020)

Alors est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà commandé et reçu la nouvelle Baltic? J'ai hâte de savoir ce que les nouveaux heureux propriétaires en pense, et si certains ont pu comparer à la Yema GMT.


----------

